# Finished!



## lulu (Nov 30, 2006)

I have finished my christmas shopping, hoorah!  I leave for Italy in exactly a week, so had to make sure I had left something for everybody here, and take stuff for DH and the cats! I have all my Xmas cards stamped and ready to post and everything is even wrapped.   Now I just have to make everything I am taking fit in my little car! I have already started filling it, but I think its going to be a big squash, even though I got a roofrack and box fitted. I guess that I will have to take things out and repack several times to make it all fit. 

I am feling pretty smug now that I think I've done it all, but I bet I have forgotten something or someone.  I usually get my cards done on time, but then forget people or have to find a present last minute, so I hope planning everything will have worked.

Anyone else ready before December is even here?


----------



## The Z (Nov 30, 2006)

Wow... you rock!  I am still in 'ideas' mode.  I'm pretty sure I know what I'm gonna get and from where, and I guess that if I had to go somewhere in a week with gifts in hand I might be done, too.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Nov 30, 2006)

You can always do mine  ..... I haven't even started.....I know I know......but this year I will not wait till Christmas Eve to do the largest of my shopping or wait to wrap most of the presents........I solomely swear. I'll kick it in gear tomorrow.


----------



## lulu (Nov 30, 2006)

Sizz, I'll do your shopping if you'll drive my car through France to Italy for me!  I have an English car...ie steering wheel on the right, and of course, on the continent, its meant to be on the left, I've not done it before and its a long drive, so shopping sounds a good alternative, specially as my cats are going to "sing" the whole way there!


----------



## thumpershere2 (Nov 30, 2006)

Just about done here, have a few things to get the grand kids and the critters.Got my cards and a gift sent out today. I do have some specicalcards to make this evening tho and will get them out by the end of the week. I'm ahead of myself compared to other years.


----------



## Reanie525i (Nov 30, 2006)

I have not even started getting my list together at this point - At the rate I am going it will be a last minute rush through the mall on Christmas Eve!!!!


----------



## pdswife (Nov 30, 2006)

Haven't hardly started... sadness....lol.


----------



## middie (Nov 30, 2006)

I'm done with Billy's. Still got to get the b/f is parents and his grandparents. I'm done with my nieces my sister my mom and my aunt.


----------



## mudbug (Nov 30, 2006)

Not even started.  For pete's sake, it was 72 degrees here today!  hard to get in the spirit.


----------



## Katie H (Nov 30, 2006)

I'm one of those rare(?) people who shops all year for Christmas.  I "stash" all the gifts in a spare bedroom and keep track of what needs to be purchased when it gets close to Christmastime.

Since all of our children live some distance, I have to be sure everything's done in a timely manner because the gifts have to be shipped.  At least, this year, all the children live in the U.S.  That wasn't the case when we had sons in the military.

I also usually make quite a few of the gifts we give.  This year, for some of the grandchildren, it's knitted toy animals.  I also made a cable-knit sweater vest for my mother-in-law in her favorite color.  I also made a valance for her kitchen window.  She's 92 and very hard to buy for because whenever she sees something she wants, she buys it.  That's maddening.  Although, she has requested a variety of my homemade bread, so she'll definitely get that, too.

I've also put together several "soup" baskets for friends.  I made a multiple dried bean soup mix; bagged it in glassine bags, wrapped each bag in a tea towel and tied a wooden spoon on.  I'll add some homemade bread and the recipes.

I still have a few other gifts to make/put together, but I'm almost done, too.


----------



## Michelemarie (Nov 30, 2006)

Like Katie, I shop year round too.  Aside from one more gift for DH and stocking stuffers, I am done and wrapped. Alot went home with the inlaws in November to family members in TX.  Christmas cards are out too, this year we sent 125! I have two kids that tend to get sick in December - plus I have inlaws starting their Christmas visit the week before Christmas, I needed to get stuff done!


----------



## mudbug (Nov 30, 2006)

All I have to say is that you organized people are soooooo making me look bad.


----------



## shpj4 (Nov 30, 2006)

That is terrific that you have finished buying your gifts and cards for Christmas.  I usually make a list and then send out my cards around the middle of December.  

I buy Christmas gifts all year long because the stores have great discounts and I never know what I am going to give someone.


----------



## lulu (Dec 1, 2006)

Katie, your lucky family!  I have been after a particular knitted toy, having seen some beautiful vintage ones, and I keep smiling at my mother about it and hinting, but unles s I learn to knit I think I'll have to go without!

Most years I am a mixture of organised and not.  Cards I am really good a bout...we have so many to go, including the overseas ones (which I do in a separate batch earlier in the year) and I don't like round robins, so a handwritten letter needs to go in a lot of them.  I always buy next years cards in the sales from the year before, so people do not end up with two many of the same cards, I'll be pleased if we can have our own printed one day!  But presents are something diferent.  If I see somethingfor, say my mother or DH I can't wait to give it to them if they are down about something at some point.


----------



## XeniA (Dec 1, 2006)

Lulu, I thought you'd already left. Have a SAFE trip!

Michelemarie ... so just what do you do to fill your time in December?!

Me, I'm ALWAYS wrapping (on the floor in my bedroom, yet) on Christmas Eve although I at least try to chip away at gifts well before. Luckily for us here, Christmas morning we follow my gift traditions with our immediate family only -- the extended family gifts aren't due to be given until New Year's Eve.

Phew!


----------



## lulu (Dec 1, 2006)

I was meant to Ayrton....its been a bit of a mess the whole way through.  Big problems every stage.....car insurance was the biggest nightmare and then mother had a second operation so I postponed again, our movers kept letting us down, etc etc etc etc, lol  Our new flat is very damp, DH said this week that perhaps we should wait til spring and I told him exactly what I thought of that plan, lol.    But, at last, I'm almost gone!


----------



## XeniA (Dec 1, 2006)

lulu said:
			
		

> I was meant to Ayrton....its been a bit of a mess the whole way through.  Big problems every stage.....car insurance was the biggest nightmare and then mother had a second operation so I postponed again, our movers kept letting us down, etc etc etc etc, lol  Our new flat is very damp, DH said this week that perhaps we should wait til spring and I told him exactly what I thought of that plan, lol.    But, at last, I'm almost gone!



The best laid plans of mice and men ...?!

Cross your fingers & toes that all will go smoothly from here on in.

Good luck with that driving on the "wrong" side -- never dared rent a car in the U.K. for just that reason. Figured my instincts in a tight spot would be _all_ wrong!!


----------



## lulu (Dec 1, 2006)

I have put a post it not on the dashboard saying to "Think Right".  Hope it works!!!!! I think the problem was, that the start was so quick and unexpected to this job that DH left before there were any plans....he applied speculatively almost as a joke.


----------



## Ishbel (Dec 1, 2006)

Lulu
You must get to Waitrose before you leave.  Just in time for Christmas, Huntley and Palmer have re-introduced their Chocolate Bath Olivers....  YAAAAAYYYYY -   You're BOUND to be able to squeeze a couple of boxes in somewhere in that car...  

I'm buying some this weekend.


----------



## lulu (Dec 1, 2006)

OMG you have answered a long running question here Ishbel!  Thank you thank you thank you!  We knew for a while they were coming back, but I didn't know they had arrived!  You darling, I am going to get in the car NOW NOW NOW!  (now I wish the Travelling apron was coming to me in UK so I could send these on...to someone, I don't have room to take them to post on again.....oh, ok, I'll post this in the right thread, lol, NO I won't, I am going to Waitrose.  

Ishbel, you have no idea of the big kisses winging their way up to you, these are my mother's favourites, and a real treat of childhood.  I can't think why they stopped them in the first place...  I am getting in the car NOW!


----------



## Ishbel (Dec 1, 2006)

I saw them for the first time, last Saturday - not sure when they were put back into production....  I have had to content myself with a pallid version of them that Fortnum's sell....  at an OUTRAGEOUS sum...   YAAAAY, Christmas traditions rule, eh?


----------



## lulu (Dec 1, 2006)

I've got them Ishbel!  Thanks again....I got three packs to try and squash in.  DH has never had them!


----------



## Ishbel (Dec 1, 2006)

I always used to have them available at Christmas - so it'll be good to get back that tradition.  I might even treat myself to one this year as a special treat!


----------



## urmaniac13 (Dec 1, 2006)

Wow lulu, you managed to accomplish the mission impossible!  That's a good thing though, now you are finally together with Michael in Milano you can just sit back and enjoy the festivity!!

Buon viaggio, e buon feste!!


----------



## lulu (Dec 1, 2006)

Not yet....I'll be in italy this time in a week though....LOL.


----------



## Katie H (Dec 1, 2006)

lulu said:
			
		

> Katie, your lucky family! I have been after a particular knitted toy, having seen some beautiful vintage ones, and I keep smiling at my mother about it and hinting, but unless I learn to knit I think I'll have to go without!


 
I have tons of knitted toy patterns, lulu. What toy are you looking for?


----------



## mudbug (Dec 1, 2006)

OK, lulu and Izzy - you must 'splain to the rest of us what these longed-for wonderful Chocolate Bath Oliver thingies are.


----------



## Constance (Dec 1, 2006)

I always loved Christmas shopping. I didn't have much time for it when I was running the greenhouses, because I was busy in the shop, but I ordered a lot of things out of catalogues. 
But all our kids and grandkids want is money, so that's what we give them, along with a little something to open. I guess money always fits.


----------



## Half Baked (Dec 1, 2006)

mudbug said:
			
		

> OK, lulu and Izzy - you must 'splain to the rest of us what these longed-for wonderful Chocolate Bath Oliver thingies are.


 
Yes, please!


----------



## lulu (Dec 2, 2006)

Bath olivers are a very plain but luxurious cracker for cheese.  They are quite thick and round and, as I say, perferctly plain.  Chocolate Olivers are crackers wearing a very thick coat of dark chocolate...They were an essential in gift hampers for the upper middle classes for YEARS.  They are an austere luxury, because they are not over sweet or fancy- very British! They come in tins, always, never boxes or packets.  I remember as a little girl, when I was brought to London to see the Nutcracker or Peter Pan in the run up to Christmas, we would shop for a few staples, which would include a tin or two of Chocolate Olivers.  Then, all of a sudden, a few years ago they STOPPED!  It was a tragedy seen as proof by my mother's generation of the certain war against the upper middle classes! We heard in the retail press two years ago they were on the way back, but had not seen them until Ishbel, and Waitrose, made my Christmas.

Edited to add: they must not be a shop's own brand, even if dear Ishbel tried to get Fortnums own it has to be Huntley and Palmer.  For those that do not know, Fortnum and Masons is a beautiful luxury food hall in London, much nicer but a little smaller then the more internationally recognised Harrods Food Halls.  Fortnums also does lovely teas, and its again, a childhood memory, of beinng taken there on shopping days when we had flown to London and being aloud to choose a cake from the cake stand brought to the table.


----------



## Ishbel (Dec 2, 2006)

I remember when I was living and working in London, going to Fortnum & Mason's for afternoon tea - and Adam Faith, ex-singer and then money magnate (which he lost, I believe) - used to use one of the tea tables to conduct his business...  didn't matter which day of the week you went in, there he was... holding court and using a mobile phone the size of a brick!

My family lived all over the world, both when I was a child and then when I married, my husband and I also travelled.  A tin of Bath Olivers were sent to us, wherever we lived...  the condition in which the contents arrived, often left a little to be desire.

That THICK, dark, unctuous choc on the absolutely plain cracker....   cannot be duplicated.


----------

